# So what is your favorite size of smoke?



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

I would have to say I enjoy the bigger sizes when I actually have time to sit and enjoy them but do to my work schedule and busy life with three girls and a lot of outdoors activities I usually gravitate towards a smoke I can enjoy in about 45 minutes or so. 

One of my favorite sizes would something around the size of a Fuente best seller or short story. Really been enjoying the Namakubi in the Roxxo size.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

I seem to like belicosos and toros. I like the tapered end of the belicoso for a custom draw and funneled, more concentrated smoke. Usually something around 6x52 is good. But I do like the MX2 belicoso which is a massive 7x56.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Petite Coronas, Torps, Robusto's


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

I also really like the Melanio #4 or the Melanio figurado. depends on how much time I have on hand


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That REALLY all depends. 

Personally, my favorite three sizes are Toro, Petit Corona, and Lancero.

Toro for when I have some time, PC when I don't, and lancero when I really want to smoke slow and focus on the flavor.

That being said, some of my favorite sticks are pyramids/torpedos (PSP2, Monte 2, Boli BFF, AF Shark, Oliva V), robustos (PSD4, RASS, CoRo, Boli RC), or other assorted sizes.

Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Derek pretty much said what I was going to say as far as time allowances, though I haven't had a lot of Lanceros. In a perfect world I'd always have time for the bigger ones, but more often than not these days, I'm forced to limit myself to a 15-30 minute smoke.

I've got it hard, I tell you.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

If I had to pick just one I'd say a classic robusto 5x50. But the corona size (which can vary slightly) is definitely #1a. 

And like ninja says - a lancero has a very elegant look to me and sometimes I'm in a mood where nothing but a lancero will satisfy me. 

And being a fan of the Monte #2 - well I surely have to list the pyramide / torpedo shape as a must have also! 

What I am NOT a fan of is the large RG cigars... or box press for that matter.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Petit Corona, Corona, Double Corona, Toro
Rings 38-48 x 3.75" to 6.5"


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If I had to buy just ONE vitola. Robusto. Plain and simple.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

lancero


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

petite corona, cuban corona, corona, robusto, belicoso.
but i'll happily smoke bigger cigars when i have time, or if they just don't make them smaller 


J.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Robustos that have aring gauge of say...48 (which alot do) and belicosos
I love the xxx opus or the 77 anejo those are pretty much the perfect size.


----------



## jsonracer (Sep 17, 2012)

Robusto, and I do like a good box press


----------



## BigDaveE (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the Robusto 5x50 and toro 6x54 some belicoso... That range of sizes..


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

jsonracer said:


> Robusto, and I do like a good box press


I also love the box press, especially Padrons 1964....ANY size. Almost an unbeatabe stick.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Lonsdales are preferred but they aren't all that common. I like 42-52 RG and 4'-6" smokes. I find flavor, taste and overall experience to be better with smaller ring gauges. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I lean more towards the torpedo. I enjoy smoking, but sometimes I get bored.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I prefer robusto and toro and anywhere from 50 to 54RG


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Lancero, followed closely by lancero, and then long (say 7 1/4 inch) panatela.

If those aren't available, I gravitate toward coronas (espcially the smaller RGs), and lonsdales.

But you can sure distract me with a nice perfecto and a single match to light it with.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

I prefer robusto and toro, but corona and petit corona are perfect in winter!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> What I am NOT a fan of is the large RG cigars... or box press for that matter.


This. Basically, anything smaller than 54 (at MAX), I'll enjoy. I don't usually go in for box-press either but there are a few out there (Oliva Melanio, 601 Blue, Padrons) that I do really enjoy.



TopsiderLXI said:


> Lonsdales are preferred but they aren't all that common. I like 42-52 RG and 4'-6" smokes. I find flavor, taste and overall experience to be better with smaller ring gauges. But that's just my opinion.


Gotta agree. I do really enjoy just about anything in the above format. 54 only on some torps, and after that.. no thanks!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

petite corona, robusto, torp, lonsdale


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Most of my cigars are robustos and torpedos. Does not matter if box pressed or not.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

I generally don't like anything bigger than a 54RG.


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Definitely a lancero, or a panatela.... even though it probably looks odd when a guy my size smokes a panatela. LOL!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Corona Gorda, lonsdale, lancero, corona. 

I will actively avoid anything fatter than a 54.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Cervantes.Corona Grande. Marevas and Minuto


----------



## Epoch (May 12, 2012)

Was robustos for a while, but I beginning to like a toro more an more, preferably on the thinner side (46-50 RG).


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

If I have a choice: #1 petite corona #2 Lancero #3 robusto #4 whatever size Viaje or Liga made that blend in, so I don't have a choice! LOL


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

While variety is the spice of life, and I mix things up a good deal, I find myself reaching for a lonsdale or corona variant more than any other vitola.


----------



## capsalty (Nov 20, 2012)

Perfectos and robustos, anything box pressed. I gotta agree with not liking really large ringe gauges, I find they burn poorly and it's more work drawing from them. And if it's larger than 6 inches it's gotta have some complexity or change in taste; smoking the same boring flavor for over an hour gets tedious.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

RG 48 to 60, length 4 to 8. Hey, I'm flexible.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Generally like the smaller RG. If I had to chose one, probably robusto. I also enjoy petite corona's in the wintertime, and toros when weather permits and I have time.


----------



## Ammo-Ed (Jul 1, 2012)

Short answer yes. If I read a decent review on a certain size, I'll give it a try. I usually have a mixture of robusto thru churchill in the humidor though.


----------



## CigarMarine (Nov 29, 2012)

I like the bigger RGs but probably a robusto


----------



## blaled (Sep 14, 2012)

Favorite use to be 6x60 but have been gravitating to smaller smokes lately. Really like the 4 x 4X size now.


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

1.) *Lonsdale*: _perfect_ balance between wrapper leaf & binder/filler.
2.) *Corona Gorda*: great vitola to taste _all_ that the blend has to offer.
3.) *Churchill/Double Corona*: _perfect size_ for those long/lazy Summer nights, but the blend *must* show complexity.

I also love me a tasty/balanced petite corona/perla, e.g. *La Palina KB* or *Illusione 68*.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

Minutos, petite coronas, and corona gordas are my top 3. I'm not kicking a Robusto or a pyramid out of bed either though.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

My personal favs are corona gorda, robusto, and churchill. I like rg's under 52 usually.


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

I tend to like a 52 rg and below. Not to say I won't smoke a 54 though and lately I have been on a robusto, corona, and lancero kick.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I like them all, from the slim petite coronas and lanceros to fat ass churchills and gordos and everything in between....good cigars, like good women, come in all shapes and sizes...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Deadhead Dave said:


> Generally like the smaller RG. If I had to chose one, probably robusto.


So a robusto is considered a small RG these days? Damn, I'm old. I guess I like the puny ones. 44-48, but 50 is fine.


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

Engineer99 said:


> I like them all, from the slim petite coronas and lanceros to fat ass churchills and gordos and everything in between....good cigars, like good women, come in all shapes and sizes...


LOL I would have to agree with that.

I was thinking about this post at work tonight and realized I really do enjoy a good Nub as well. Hell I like'em all!


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Robusto 5x50 is my favorite


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

Robusto and below. I never seem to have the time for anything larger...you have no idea how many times I've had to stop half way through a stick because something came up I need to deal with.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I keep a pretty large assortment of vitolas, and usually choose a size based on the amount of time I have available to smoke.

I enjoy the Toro, and Robusto vitolas the most. If I have more time I usually reach for a Churchill... I stay away from smokes larger than about 54rg.


Joe


----------



## Bigcatohmy (Jan 19, 2012)

Lancero's all the way. I also like lonsdales too. I think I get more of the wrapper flavor. I'm open to any vitola though. If the cigar draws well, I'm smoking it.


----------



## Xikar77 (Jul 28, 2012)

Robustos most of the time, but in the warmer weather if Im partial to churchill unless Im pressed for time.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

I prefer my cigars to be between 5 and 6.5 inches at ring guages between 48 and 54. I will and do smoke outside those criteria, but when given a bunch of choices in any given line, I tend to choose on that space. To me, shape is more important. For instance, if I had the same ring guage and length, I'd choose a double perfecto over a straight.

That said, I'm often drawn in by unique shapes and sizes if I think it would be interesting to try, such as the Foundry, Nub Sun-Grown Habano, or some of the Illusionne lanceros.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Corona Gorda, Dalia, Hermosos #2, Torp

HATE jaw-breakers


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

My go-to's are usually Robustos and Toro's. However I really like the smaller ring gauge cigars, lonsdales, Coronas, and especially lanceros. They are just usually a little harder to find. I will smoke almost anything, but try to stay away from the massive ring gauges (usually anything above a 54 or so). The smaller perfectos (champion, short story, and work of art) are really nice for a quick smoke.


----------



## Sumatra Samurai (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm liking Churchills, robustos, and toros lately. Used to like the 60 ring gauge because I thought it was cool, now im liking 48 - 54. The big ones are just a waste of time to me.


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

Churchills and Double Coronas in the summer, small perfectos and robustos in the winter, toros all year long


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

Engineer99 said:


> ...good cigars, like good women, come in all shapes and sizes...


I agree with this, although much like in women, I am usually drawn to the skinny ones.


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

karma67 said:


> I agree with this, although much like in women, I am usually drawn to the skinny ones.


On further consideration, and to continue the analogy...I am usually drawn to the skinny ones, but usually end up taking the mid-sized ones home...


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

karma67 said:


> On further consideration, and to continue the analogy...I am usually drawn to the skinny ones, but usually end up taking the mid-sized ones home...


That's pretty funny. And just as well, perhaps: the skinny ones look nice on display in front of you, but are very demanding, fickle, and sometimes unpredictable. That goes for cigars, too. :wink:


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Corona Gorda, lonsdales/dalias, robustos and torpedos/piramides never smoke bigger than 50 ring unless its a torpedo


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

I prefer Robustos, but like them all, except for Churchills. I find they tend to have too hard a draw for me (I need a real easy draw). Ring gauge- While I smoke 'em all, I prefer 50-52. Don't like the jaw breakers.

Merry Christmas!

Doc


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

karma67 said:


> On further consideration, and to continue the analogy...I am usually drawn to the skinny ones, but usually end up taking the mid-sized ones home...


 OOOH! I like my women like I like my chicken, with a little bit of fat on the end. Not to little and not to much just enough to make me grin! LOL

After I started this thread I have given it some more thought and I would have to say my favorite is a Robusto. Not to little and not to much for sure


----------



## SidZiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Robusto and smaller is my preference but I'll venture outside the comfort zone from time to time.


----------



## Stogielovinfool (May 7, 2010)

Hilarious. Classic Rodney Carrington. I've got to agree. My go to size is Robusto. I still enjoy trying others but if I'm buying it's usually a robusto size.


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

Stogielovinfool said:


> Hilarious. Classic Rodney Carrington. I've got to agree. My go to size is Robusto. I still enjoy trying others but if I'm buying it's usually a robusto size.


Nick not only are you a good Ol' KY boy but you called it LOL! Got to love Rodney for sure. That feller right there will make you piss your self for sure.

Now sing you bastard LMAO!


----------



## Walt69 (Aug 24, 2012)

Stiks said:


> Nick not only are you a good Ol' KY boy but you called it LOL! Got to love Rodney for sure. That feller right there will make you piss your self for sure.
> 
> Now sing you bastard LMAO!


"Show them to meeeeee" Er' um... smaller ring gauge has been treating me well recently. Some of those smaller figurados are mighty tasty too!


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

Walt69 said:


> "Show them to meeeeee" Er' um... smaller ring gauge has been treating me well recently. Some of those smaller figurados are mighty tasty too!


ROFLMAO


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Corona Gorda if I had to pick only one.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Robusto, Perfecto. Not enough time? Then it goes in a snuff tube.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Gotta go with a toro double toro or Churchill


----------



## Cigarluvr (Apr 28, 2013)

gcbright said:


> RG 48 to 60, length 4 to 8. Hey, I'm flexible.


That's the same with me, although I like the bigger sizes. 6x60 is my motorcycle plate LOL


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

I like robustos 5x50!!!


----------



## tfkirk (May 15, 2013)

torps when I have the time, petit corona when don't have the time


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

robusto


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

Robusto is always my first choice. I will try any size in a particular cigar if it is recommended by someone I know or on a high review in here or on a review site that I respect. My second choice would be Belicoso and then Torpedo.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

Torpedo and corona or petite corona depending on how much time I have for smoking.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Robusto, Torpedo, Toro or Perfecto. It all depends on the blend and the time I have to smoke it. Longer or skinnier cigars tend to have weak draws, and thicker (58+ ring) tend to be filled with a bunch of tasteless volato and burn too cool to develop any complex flavor profiles.


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

Robusto


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

I think I'm too new to really have a preference, but I do enjoy Churchills. Recently had a Robusto that kind of changed my perspective. Looks like a lot of people prefer Robubustos, which I find very interesting. 

Not a huge fan of bigger ring gauges. I've had some smaller ones which I definitely enjoyed.


----------



## DrGDug (May 14, 2013)

I like the 42-44 ring size, 5" to 7" in length, if the price is right. The smaller the ring size the larger the ratio of wrapper to filler. If the price is about the same for a 50-52 ring, I'll get those because more of everything. Good thread, Kris.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Robusto and Torpedo, but I'll be honest...there is something really enjoyable about kicking back in a lawn chair for 2+ hours with a Presidente every once in a while. :smoke2:


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

The largest that I have time and money for, but my humidor says petite coronas and robustos.


----------



## SmokinJeweler85 (May 18, 2013)

I love my robusto's and belicoso's. Most of the sticks in my humidors are about 5-6.5" and between a 52-56 gauge. I have a few 60 gauge sticks in there too, like the La Sirena I bought the other day. Speaking of which, I think I'll light that baby up:smoke2:


----------



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

i prefer churchills (7x50) and toros (6x50)


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

I like churches & toros, but lately I've been digging torpedos. ALOHA


----------



## OrangeAstronaut (May 15, 2013)

I honestly don't have a favourite yet, but I've also never been one to have favourites in other aspects of life, anyways!

Right now I think Robustos are up there, though.


----------



## DTPRB (May 15, 2013)

I think I lean more towards the robustos. But with everyday that goes by and everything new that I try it could change.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I like the large 6x60s, the special figurados, and a nice box press, especially a box pressed torpedo


----------



## Ahsayma (Sep 3, 2012)

For me it depends on the wrapper. Something Camaroon wrapped I prefer corona, belicoso. The La Perla Camaroon figurados I snagged in Pa I've really been digging. Otherwise robustos


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

I haven't been at this long, but if I have the time I like Robustos or Torpedos. Otherwise it's whatever the MUWAT Baitfish and Hemingway Short Stories are.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Robusto right now, but with the warmer weather now in full swing, I think I'll buy more churchills since I don't have to worry about smoking in the cold.


----------

